
Data-Efficient Image Recognition with Contrastive Predictive Coding - alexcnwy
https://arxiv.org/abs/1905.09272
======
alexcnwy
“When used as input for non-linear classification with deep neural networks,
this representation allows us to use 2–5× less labels than classifiers trained
directly on image pixels.”

Interesting paper on an unsupervised pre-training approach using overlapping
image fields to massively reduce the amount of labeled data required to train
image classification models.

Reminds me a lot of the way word2vec is trained with overlapping word vectors
and negative sampling...

